# Boykott aller Samstag Veranstaltungen



## fitfor (29. Dezember 2009)

In 2010 finden viele Veranstaltungen, insbesondere die NRW Trophy, an einem Samstag statt. Der Samstag ist jedoch schon seit Jahrzehnten ein GANZ NORMALER ARBEITSTAG. Insbesondere im Einzelhandel ist es sogar der wichtigste Tag der Woche. Dies bedeutet, dass alle Menschen, welche im Einzelhandel tätig sind, an den Veranstaltungen nicht teilnehmen können.....sind die Veranstaltungen ohnehin gut besucht, so dass kein Ausrichter dies noch berücksichtigen muss????
Weshalb wird nicht der Sonntag gewählt???? Kirche? Es gibt auch die Samstag Abend Messe....Familie? Ist eine Organisationsfrage für freie Tage...wenige Menschen müssen 6 Tage in der Woche arbeiten....
DAS IST ABSOLUT UNVERSTÄNLDICH!!!!!!
Im Einzelhandel arbeiten fast 3 Mio Menschen.....


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2009)

was willst du erreichen?

schon mal an die leute gedacht die eine lange anreise haben, und montag morgen wieder früh raus müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (29. Dezember 2009)

na und? is doch geil, kann man samstags und sonntags jeweils nen rennen fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2009)

kann man so auch, da braucht nichts geändert werden.

irgendwer wird immer was zu meckern haben.

samstag, sonntag, terminüberschneidungen,... was soll man dagegen machen?


----------



## fitfor (29. Dezember 2009)

Eine lange Anreise ist immer schwierig, egal ob Freitag abend, Samstag früh oder Sonntag abend.....das ist kein Argument!
Was ich erreichen will: Das die Veranstaltungen auf Sonntag gelegt werden, ganz einfach. Es gibt ja für den Samstag keinen Grund! 
Samstag und Sonntag Rennen fahren wäre schön: die Veranstalter nehmen ja zunehmend nur den Samstag.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2009)

es geht mir hier nicht um die anreise, sondern um abreise und regeneration.


----------



## fitfor (29. Dezember 2009)

das sollte kein Problem sein - bei einem frühen Start und ein paar Rennstunden...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2009)

da spielen ja mehrere faktoren ein, ob es einem reicht oder nicht.

aber mal angenommen es würden alle rennen (CC, MA) am samstag stattfinden.
dann kommen garantiert die nächsten und meckern weil es terminüberschneidungen gibt, und sie nicht an zwei veranstaltungen teilnehmen können.


das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, irgendwer hat immer die a....karte gezogen.


----------



## gtbiker (29. Dezember 2009)

fitfor schrieb:


> Was ich erreichen will: Das die Veranstaltungen auf Sonntag gelegt werden, ganz einfach.


Glaubst du das interessiert hier irgendeinen? Und die legendären 3 Millionen...who cares about?


----------



## Fredegar (29. Dezember 2009)

... na so ein großer Freund von Samstagsterminen bin ich auch nicht , da meine Arbeitswoche aus 6Tagen besteht. Ich kann die Veranstalter aber durchaus verstehen,bei der vielzahl der Rennen ist es sehr schwierig Terminüberschneidungen zu vermeiden .

Ich denke ein Boykott ist da fehl am Platz,da auch die Rennen am Samstag (siehe z.b Rheinland-Mtb-Cup ) sehr gute Starterzahlen verzeichnen. 

Aber wie sagt schon ein altes Sprichwort
" allen Menschen recht getan, is eine Kunst die niemand Kann "


----------



## klmp77 (29. Dezember 2009)

sonntags wird fussball gespielt, samstags rad gefahren. freitags ist sauna.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitfor (29. Dezember 2009)

coole Antwort


----------



## fitfor (29. Dezember 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Glaubst du das interessiert hier irgendeinen? Und die legendären 3 Millionen...who cares about?


 

Sonst würde ich es ja nicht schreiben - was eine unnütze Frage...?


----------



## pseudosportler (29. Dezember 2009)

Was ist mit den ?? Millionen die Sonntags arbeiten, ich darf zu Beispiel an jeden Tag Arbeiten, je nach Schicht, habe aber auch mal in der Woche frei, ich wäre dafür das alle Veranstaltungen in meiner Freifase statt finden.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## rboncube (29. Dezember 2009)

Arbeite im sozialen Bereich und muss (darf) jedes zweite WE arbeiten. Ich bin dafür das Rennen nur noch im zweiwöchigen Rhytmus statt finden und zwar an meinen freien WE.
Nö, im Ernst. wie soll man es denn allen recht machen? Ich z.B. muss mir Kollegen suchen die mit mir das WE tauschen wenn ich an nem Rennen unbedingt teilnehmen möchte. Wenn´s nicht klappt such ich mir ein anderes Rennen. Werden ja jedes WE genügend angeboten. Und wenns nix gibt, fahr ne schöne Trainingsrunde´. Macht locker.

Gruß Rene


----------



## xr-fido (30. Dezember 2009)

Bei einer Forderung nach einem Renn-Boykott sollte man mal daran denken, dass eine Rennveranstaltung und alles andere drum herum nicht mal eben an einem Tag auf- und wieder abgebaut wird, sondern man braucht in der Regel einen Tag für den Aufbau (die Streckenvorbereitung mal Außen vor gelassen), mindestens einen Tag für die Rennen und einen weiteren Tag für den Abbau.
Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass die meisten Vereine ein solches Rennen ausschließlich mit ehrenamtlichen Helfern bestreiten, dann ist bei einer Ein-Tages-Veranstaltung der Samstag aus organisatorischer Sicht doch schon des beste Tag.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> es geht mir hier nicht um die anreise, sondern um abreise und regeneration.



Danke!!

Ich bin froh, das die Geschichten aufm Samstag sind, den bis dato war ich immer froh, wenn ich den Sonntag zum Beine hoch legen hatte und nicht direkt wieder ins Büro musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2009)

fitfor schrieb:


> das sollte kein Problem sein - bei einem frühen Start und ein paar Rennstunden...



Ja genau, am besten noch Sonntagmorgsn 7 Uhr Start oder was??? 

Ich wäre eher dafür, als früheste Startzeit 11 Uhr anzusetzen, damits nicht so nen Gehampel und Stress vorher gibt (außerdem bin ich Morgenmuffel.....so!)


----------



## habibabua (30. Dezember 2009)

ich steh nicht auf regenrennen, deshalb sollten alle rennen nur noch bei trockenen bedingungen stattfinden. und wenn möglich, hätt ich gerne noch 30 grad im schatten! 
und wenn das nicht geht, will ich immer samstags fahren. ich bin gott sei dank einer der glücklichen, bei dem freitag mittag schicht im schacht ist. sonntag kann man dann regenieren und faul sein.
irgendeiner wird immer angepisst sein. das lässt sich nunmal nicht vermeiden...


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Dezember 2009)

Und vor allem an die vielen netten Helferlein denken die das meist nur für uns tun, wen wir um 7 Starten wann sollen die dann auf den Beinen sein.
Meinst du nicht das du da etwas egoistisch bist .

Also froh sein das es überhaupt MTB Veranstaltungen giebt und halt mal ein Tag Urlaub dafür Opfern.
Ich habe auch nur alle 4 Wochen Samstags frei, 1x Mittagschicht 12-18Uhr., 1x bis Samstagmorgen 6 Uhr Nachtschicht, 1x Frühschicht 6-12 Uhr, 1x frei.
Nach der Nachtschicht ein Rennen zu fahren ist auch recht heftig, habe ich dieses Jahr in Wetter gemacht.
Weiß jetzt nicht ob es daran lag das ich ohne Schaltung unterwegs war oder ob es der Schlafmangel war, der Rückweg war schon als kriminell einzuordnen, werde so was nicht noch mal machen, dann lieber einen Tag Urlaub.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## M::::: (30. Dezember 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja genau, am besten noch Sonntagmorgsn 7 Uhr Start oder was???
> 
> Ich wäre eher dafür, als früheste Startzeit 11 Uhr anzusetzen, damits nicht so nen Gehampel und Stress vorher gibt (außerdem bin ich Morgenmuffel.....so!)



Ich betrachte Startzeiten um 9.30 Uhr, wie z.B. im nicht gerade zentral gelegenem Grafschaft, auch eher als vorsätzliche Körperverletzung.
Auch die letztjährigen Startzeiten im CC NRW Cup waren, zumindest bei den Frauen, ein Witz.
Die Veranstalter sollten sich darüber im klarem sein,das viele Teilnehmer auch gerne mal 2,5h  Anfahrt haben.Dazu kommt dann noch die obligatorische 1 h ,die man vor dem Start mindestens da sein muss.

Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir eher egal; ich muss so wie so immer arbeiten und mir den Renntag freischaufeln.


----------



## powderJO (30. Dezember 2009)

natürlich kann man es nicht allen teilnehmern recht machen - ich halte den samstag aber auch gerade für marathons mit den eher frühen startzeiten für eher unglücklich gewählt, weil es viele dazu zwingt den freitag urlaub zu nehmen, um rechtzeitig und erholt am start stehen zu können...


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Dezember 2009)

gehäßig: Such Dir doch nen anderen Job, wo Du Samstags frei hast ! (sorry)


----------



## hefra (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag grade im Sommer Samstagsrennen wie den Rheinlandcup. Da kann man dann Samstags auch mal raus gehen.

Insgesamt ist es mir aber egal wann, hauptsache Rennen. Ich bin auch schon in der Woche Straßen Rennen gefahren. Juckt da keinen.


----------



## Kasebi (30. Dezember 2009)

habibabua schrieb:


> ich steh nicht auf regenrennen, deshalb sollten alle rennen nur noch bei trockenen bedingungen stattfinden. und wenn möglich, hätt ich gerne noch 30 grad im schatten!



Bist du narrisch oder was? Genau das Gegenteil muß sein. Rennen nur noch bei Wetter wie dieses Jahr zur Salzkammergut Trophy. Ich bin da zwar auch nicht  schneller. Aber ich hab dann wenigstens keine Hitzekrämpfe wie zwei Wochen später beim EBM in Seiffen. Nur die SKGT ohne Sonnabend. Wie soll das gehn?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Froschkatze (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich mache am Wochenende so gerne Party und daher fordere ich generell den Boykott aller Wochenendveranstaltungen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Dezember 2009)

Gerade im Einzelhandel sollte doch der Zusammenhang von Angebot und Nachfrage klar sein. Ist das Angebot einer Veranstaltung am Samstag gut genug, um ausreichend Teilnehmer anzuziehen (oder die nehmen sich vielleicht sogar Urlaub), gut. Ist es das nicht, werden die Veranstalter zu wenige Teilnehmer haben und sich dafür Lösungen, wie z.B. eine (Rück-)Verlegung auf den Sonntag im Folgejahr überlegen müssen. Somit regelt sich das selbst.

Ich arbeite auch samstags im einzelhandel und bin daher kein Freund von Rennen am Samstag, aber einen Boykott halte ich für überzogen. Ein Rennen zu organisieren ist sehr viel Arbeit und verlangt von vielen Menschen viel Einsatz und es kommen sehr viele Faktoren bei der Planung zum Tragen. Daher kann eine Terminfestlegung samstags nicht damit begründet sein, die samstags arbeitende Bevölkerung auszuschließen und damit sehe ich keinen Grund für einen Boykott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (31. Dezember 2009)

Bin für Pro-Samstag!!!

Als Schüler/ Student ist der Sonntag zum Lernen, Entspannen usw. nach harten Veranstaltungen Gold wert


----------



## Reiler (31. Dezember 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> samstag, sonntag, terminüberschneidungen,... was soll man dagegen machen?



am besten garkeine rennen mehr machen,dann gibst das problem auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich arbeite häufig am WE, da verpasse ich auch einige Events. Aber naja, man kann ja nicht überall sein, dann geniesse ich es umso mehr, wenn ich mal am Start bin


----------



## hefra (31. Dezember 2009)

Übrigens den Rheinlandcup kann man sogar fahren wenn man Samstags arbeitet... Habe ich auch zweimal gemacht. Bis 1 gearbeitet und dann ab auf die Bahn und zum Start. Etwas streßig aber geht.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (31. Dezember 2009)

Wer sein Rennen wann austrägt bleibt doch dem Veranstalter überlassen! Die wissen was Sie tun, meistens halt.
Ein Veranstalter wird es nie allen Recht machen können! 
Oftmals denke ich ist der Austragungstag von der Stadt/ Gemeinde vorgegeben.
Als nächstes wird dann wohl auch zum Boykott von Rennen bei Regen, bei Sonne, etc. aufgerufen. 
Fazit:
*Sinnloser Thread*


Uwe


----------



## Meridaracer (31. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Threadersteller, ich habe da auch noch eine Lösung für dich.
Setzt deinen Ar... auf den Sattel geh trainieren und zwar so viel das du so gut wirst um Profi zu sein, dann hast auch nicht solche Probleme. Da kannste dann zu jeder Zeit Rennen fahren. Ansonsten sei froh einen Job zu haben, damit Geld zu verdienen und dadurch nen Dach übern Kopf, Essen im Bauch und so nen geiles Hobby haben zu können.

Mensch die Veranstalter denken sich auch was dabei und machen das doch nicht ohne Grund ...

Musste ma sein


----------



## gtbiker (31. Dezember 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Musste ma sein


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Januar 2010)

Spielt doch keine Rolle wann gefahren wird.
Jeder so wie er kann.
Der Christalp in Verbier findet neuerdings immer Samstags statt.
Der Sonntag danach gilt als Ausweichtermin wenn das Wetter zu kritisch ist.
Auf jeden Fall mal ne gute Lösung auch im Sinne der Teilnehmer.


----------



## schnellejugend (1. Januar 2010)

fitfor schrieb:


> Was ich erreichen will: Das die Veranstaltungen auf Sonntag gelegt werden, ganz einfach. Es gibt ja für den Samstag keinen Grund!


Doch! Der passt mir viel besser. Trotzdem rufe ich niemanden auf, Sonntagsveranstaltungen zu boykotieren. Warum? Weil ich erkannt habe, daß ich und meine Bedürfnisse nicht der Maßstab für den Rest der Welt sind. Das war ein harter Weg, aber jeden muß den gehen.

Aber auch diese Erkenntnis werde ich dir nicht per Aufruf aufzwingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (1. Januar 2010)

Tip:

Mit der Einreichung einer Petition an den Deutschen Bundestag könnte es vielleicht klappen !


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2010)

fitfor schrieb:


> Ist eine Organisationsfrage für freie Tage...wenige Menschen müssen 6 Tage in der Woche arbeiten....
> DAS IST ABSOLUT UNVERSTÄNLDICH!!!!!!
> Im Einzelhandel arbeiten fast 3 Mio Menschen.....




Eben, und da nur wenige 6 Tage arbeiten müssen, könntest Du Dir an Deinen Samstagen, die Du fahren willst, Deinen Rolltag legen. Schon ist alles gut.

Alles ne Organisationsfrage, sachse doch selbst.


----------



## jones (2. Januar 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Lieber Threadersteller, ich habe da auch noch eine Lösung für dich.
> Setzt deinen Ar... auf den Sattel geh trainieren und zwar so viel das du so gut wirst um Profi zu sein, dann hast auch nicht solche Probleme. Da kannste dann zu jeder Zeit Rennen fahren. Ansonsten sei froh einen Job zu haben, damit Geld zu verdienen und dadurch nen Dach übern Kopf, Essen im Bauch und so nen geiles Hobby haben zu können.
> 
> Mensch die Veranstalter denken sich auch was dabei und machen das doch nicht ohne Grund ...
> ...





danke


----------



## wowaki (2. Januar 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Weil ich erkannt habe, daß ich und meine Bedürfnisse nicht der Maßstab für den Rest der Welt sind.



Ein prächtiges Schlusswort. Mehr gibt es zu diesem unsinnigen thread eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------

